# December 2010 Giveaway



## Rex

The winner of the November drawing for the pocket pad was idahonancy. Congratulations!

To celebrate the *two year anniversary* of the Packgoat forum, Northwest Packgoats is giving away a complete custom fit saddle in your choice of color.

[attachment=0:gul0j5xi]Alum-Saddle.jpg[/attachment:gul0j5xi]

Simply reply to this post by December 31st to be automatically entered to win.

I would also like to take this time to personally thank each and every person who participates on the forum. You have made it a very interesting and special place to learn about each other and our packgoats.

Thank You!

Sincerely,
Rex Summerfield


----------



## AACmama

Actually, thanks to YOU, Rex! Your generous giveaways are a fun bonus to an already wonderful resource Thanks for making this such a terrific forum.

Oh, and yes please, I'd love to have my name entered for the saddle!


Thanks,
Rose-Marie


----------



## Tuffy

Wow... Count me in...and Thank you!!!!


----------



## gsbswf

Now that is an epic giveaway!


----------



## art in ny

Wow rex that is very nice . Obie said please count him in hed like to win some month!


----------



## Nanno

You are awesome, Rex! Cuzco took one look at this month's giveaway and ran and hid in his shed. But I'm sincerely hoping that this is the prize we finally win. Someone's got to make that lazy goat earn his keep! :mrgreen:


----------



## Huckleberry

Thank you for these great giveaways! Please enter us, this is a big one


----------



## ali pearson

wooooow! We would so love to win this! Thank you Rex.

Ali


----------



## saph

Some lucky goat is going to win this!


----------



## sanhestar

wow, that's a generous offer. I'm in (who wouldn't  )


----------



## mal2280

Great prize, I would love to have this one. Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## goingnutsmom

Count me in! I would love a saddle that would finally fit my doe!
Thanks Rex!


----------



## xololady

Thank you Rex! I would like red!

Karen


----------



## kentd71

I need to get another one of these. Thank you Rex for the great prize. I like the christmass red color.


----------



## Hobbyhorse23

I'm new to the forum but saw the saddle giveaway advertised on your FB page and had to sign up so I could enter! My miniature horses (who are quite fond of the neighbor's goats) would love a saddle of their own.


----------



## Ann in NH

Count me in!! Ann in NH


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

count me in!!!! i dont have any pack equipment yet!


----------



## GoatWild

Count Me in!


----------



## salmonfisher77

Count me in!! Thanks very much!!


----------



## Stephen

Now this is a great giveaway.... Count us in.. you make great saddle system... thanks. and thanks for this site.


----------



## imported_Brady

Count me in. your increadible!!!!!


----------



## amcoy

Count me in too!


----------



## Shas

Yes. please!

May your generosity be well rewarded, and I wish you the merriest of goaty Christmases.


----------



## Barley

Now Barley goat told me to get on this as it is, without a doubt, much better than that old homemade wooden rig he has to schlep through the woods. So count me in, gotta take care of Barley.


----------



## imported_goatdaddy

Count me in  

Happy two year anniversary!!


----------



## Bob Jones

Me too , please.


----------



## Hasligrove

Thank you so much! Count me in!


----------



## imported_goatgirl

Count me in please  

Happy two year anniversary


----------



## sam b

Rex, 
Thank you for sponsoring not only these giveaways but the forum in general. Myself and my family have learned quite a bit from here. Count me in on the drawing also. 

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!

Sam B
Buffalo NY


----------



## Goatstopack

Another great & generous giveaway - Thanks!!

Please throw my name in the hat. Take Care!


----------



## DKalakay

Driggs and Stanley will fight over who gets to/has to wear this but they always like a good fight anyway. 
Thanks for setting this site up.
Denise
Magic Bean Farm


----------



## Harriet Aiken

Please count us in, too! 
Miss Daisey
Vegas
The Wart
and Harriet


----------



## B&amp;Cpacker

Wow... Thanks and count me in!


----------



## goathiker

count me in. I need to up grade my gear. Thanks


----------



## DW Farms

Count me in!


----------



## ryorkies

Hope you get some great karma Chrismas gifts. You deserve it.
count me in.


----------



## feederseaters

YIKES!!! Thanks for your generosity.
Sign me up.


----------



## Todd

Count us in, my boys are growing like weeds and are about ready for their first real saddle.


----------



## Freedom

wow!!... Please include my name 

Have a Great Christmas!!


----------



## imported_GoatMan

Count me in :  Thanks for the great forum


----------



## circle*s*acres

Please put my family in the drawing. Wow! How generous you are!

Thanks,
Liza


----------



## thegoatpacker

What an honor to be able to enter your giveaway so easily. Please consider this my "Entry Form"!


----------



## Susan Conner

Hello: I would love to have another pack saddle. I have 6 pack goats and only 4 saddles. Thank you for offering such a generous giveaway.

Susan C


----------



## Laural

I would like to be entered into the drawing for December. 
Laural


----------



## hend_rex

Does it count that my birthday is this month? I hope so!!!  

Thank you for the awesome donation Rex. Your wood saddle kit was my first and it has seen many trail miles in the past few years. I would LOVE one of your custom fits!!! (and so would Panda!)

Glenna


----------



## imported_Lara

Please enter me for the great prize!


----------



## windsking55

Rex,
Sign me up for the drawing. Thanks.
Chad Merrell


----------



## kshellorne

I would love to win the saddle.
kathy shellorne
[email protected]


----------



## goaties4me

CONGRATS and happy 2nd anniversary to the group! Thanks for starting it, Rex, and all your awesome giveaways!

I'd love to be included in the Dec drawing!


----------



## goatrange

Howdy folks,
Been away for awhile..but what a great giveaway to come back to.
please put me in for the draw.
Thanks Rex for all the giveaways.
Have a Safe and Happy holiday season everyone.
Dwayne Smith


----------



## packgeiss

Congratulation on the two year anniversary!
Sandy


----------



## idahonancy

This is a great give away. Kinda like winning the lotto. The boys would love to be in on this one. Thank you Rex for all the prizes it makes the end of the month exciting.
IdahoNancy and the Oberboys


----------



## IceDog

It's been a very busy month so I'm thankful I checked-in in time to get in on this giveaway! Please count me in!


----------



## packswithgoats

Throw my name in too! Thanks.


----------



## lonitamclay

count me in.


----------



## beverlyevens

What a great Christmas gift this would be for my hooved pal, Benny!


----------



## tiger408

Count me in too!!!!


----------



## nettlesnook

What a prize! I love the saddles I already have.
Thanks


----------



## Sbell

Wow, very generous! Sign me up


----------



## nebowhunter

Its great that you give prizes monthly on this form. But better yet the information you share for those of us just getting started. Thanks.


----------



## lurburs

Hello, We'd like to register for the December giveaway. Our two weathers will be old enough this spring to start wearing a pack, so would go to good use here in North Central Washington mountains. Thanks.


----------



## GBPG06

OUR BOOT WOULD LOOK GREAT IN THAT SADDLE

JIM & JENNIFER HILL
SPRING CREEK NV


----------



## Desertmom4_few

Would love to win this saddle. Thank you.


----------



## hstueckler

Thanks for the opportunity!

Hannes Stueckler


----------



## Bear

count me in for a green one


----------



## catsaw7

Here is the post for the free saddle. Thank you. 
Carol :


----------



## Bhmntpacker

Thanks for the generous give away opportunity. I am ready for summer and itching to pack some goats.


----------



## bryansummers06

love to have that.


----------



## CamelotGoats89

I am new to this forum but have been packing with my alpine boys for several years in Ohio. Count me in for the Dec giveaway drawing, my new little boy Lancelot would love a saddle of his own!

Alice


----------



## LMO

Please count me in too if it's not too late.

Thanks,
Linda


----------



## Rex

The winner of the Custom Fit Saddle in the December drawing is feederseaters. Congratulations!!


----------

